# IELTS How papers are checked



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi All,
I gave my exam today.
Listening and reading were very easy and i could manage them.
In these tests however, whereever it required me to give answer in two words or more, i wrote is a
`Sweet Home`
as against `Some+Home`that i saw in some of the samples at home. Notable point here is that in the example given during the ielts exam, there was no `+`sign between words either. So am i ok.....

Also.they said, the reading and listening is checked by a computer.but what about my handwriting here.....i can write `I` as I or i..so what happens in this case...also i had to erase and rewrite a few answers..will it all screw my test...

For writing too..
Again, My handwriting was bad. It was a pain to write for 1 full hour.....

So guys..does handwriting really screw it up in writing test..and what about computer based checking for reading and listening modules..How does a computer account for different writing styles..


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

sandeepraj said:


> Hi All,
> I gave my exam today.
> Listening and reading were very easy and i could manage them.
> In these tests however, whereever it required me to give answer in two words or more, i wrote is a
> ...



I don't think that a computer checks the writing test - only the reading and listening. But I once emailed IELTS and asked them that same question and they wrote back and said that someone literally sits down and goes over all four sections of the test.


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I don't think that a computer checks the writing test - only the reading and listening. But I once emailed IELTS and asked them that same question and they wrote back and said that someone literally sits down and goes over all four sections of the test.


right..but even for reading and listening..how does the computer check on the handwriting differences..are u sure that someone goes through all the papers manually?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

sandeepraj said:


> right..but even for reading and listening..how does the computer check on the handwriting differences..are u sure that someone goes through all the papers manually?


Hey Sandeep,

Honestly i was never convinced by the whole ielts "computer check" thing for reading & listening, OCT technology is still not reliable enough to detect various handwritings from various cultures all around the world with 100% accuracy. I am sure they use good ol human beings for it. If they used computers, they'd use a PUNCH HOLE system which a lot of exams follow. If they actually use computer OCR then i doubt their accuracy in marking these exams.

Regarding handwriting quality for WRITING EXAM, YES its important ! You must prepare yourself before the exam, get ur vitamins, coffee , red bull  or whatever makes u full of energy. Honestly writing is the most difficult part for majority of people, and always the lowest scored pretty much for everyone. Hope it works out for you though don't stress


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,
i got my online ielts result...
i scored a 8, 8.5, 8, 8.5 in L,R,W,S sections


Thanks to you all.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

sandeepraj said:


> Hi Guys,
> i got my online ielts result...
> i scored a 8, 8.5, 8, 8.5 in L,R,W,S sections
> 
> ...


Congrats! Well done.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

congrats sandeep and msvayani...
wat visas are u guys applying for?
pl do share timelines and plans..

My hubby is a Mech Engg. EA through. IELTS through.
planning to apply for 175 before june!

cheers,
saradha


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sandeepraj said:


> Hi All,
> I gave my exam today.
> Listening and reading were very easy and i could manage them.
> In these tests however, whereever it required me to give answer in two words or more, i wrote is a
> ...


The reading and writing answersheets are checked manually but the scoring is done by a computer.

If you remember the answersheet format there are two small rectangles beside each space for an answer and the evaluator basically shades the appropriate rectangle based on the correctness of one's answer. The left one is shaded if the answer is right and the right one is shaded if the answer is wrong.

The sheet is then fed into a "reader" which does the counting.


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks to all those who answered my questions.
@Saradha,
I am planning to apply for 175 too before june. what timelines you wanna know?


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

sandeepraj said:


> Hi Guys,
> i got my online ielts result...
> i scored a 8, 8.5, 8, 8.5 in L,R,W,S sections
> 
> ...



Congrats !!


----------



## afarooqi (Apr 14, 2013)

JBY said:


> Hey Sandeep,
> 
> Honestly i was never convinced by the whole ielts "computer check" thing for reading & listening, OCT technology is still not reliable enough to detect various handwritings from various cultures all around the world with 100% accuracy. I am sure they use good ol human beings for it. If they used computers, they'd use a PUNCH HOLE system which a lot of exams follow. If they actually use computer OCR then i doubt their accuracy in marking these exams.
> 
> Regarding handwriting quality for WRITING EXAM, YES its important ! You must prepare yourself before the exam, get ur vitamins, coffee , red bull  or whatever makes u full of energy. Honestly writing is the most difficult part for majority of people, and always the lowest scored pretty much for everyone. Hope it works out for you though don't stress


Hi, I'm based in Riyadh and wanted to some guidance. I've applied for ACS Assessment and am now preparing for IELTS. If possible, please me at adnanfarooqi(at)gmail(dot)com. Thanks.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

sandeepraj said:


> Hi Guys,
> i got my online ielts result...
> i scored a 8, 8.5, 8, 8.5 in L,R,W,S sections
> 
> ...


Congrats! Excellent scores


----------

